#ubuntu-au 2011-02-14
<sagaci> hey
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Evening sagaci, in case you're wondering, most of the general chatter happens in #ubuntu-au-chat , just in case you were feelign left out
<sagaci> oh ok
<head_victim> Yeah sorry, only just realised you weren't in both and I noticed you often say gday without much luck
<sagaci> just making sure there is something for the irclogs.ubuntu.com to log
<head_victim> Hah fair call
 * head_victim pokes ubuntulog 
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-15
<cossovich> hello all, would this be the right channel to find an Ubuntu sys admin for hire?
<blahdeblah> cossovich: yes
<cossovich> awesome, I'd appreciate any tips or leads. I'm volunteering for a non-profit and they need some sys-admin support for an Ubuntu server. They've got a budget, so it's about finding some sustainable support.
<Phlosten> cossovich: where abouts are you located? might help narrow down some potential options for support
<cossovich> located in Sydney... but I think remote support is prolly Ok
<cossovich> Phlosten: I got some leads on some business registries but I thought the people who'd be the best would probably be on the appropriate IRC channels as well.
<Phlosten> cossovich: Solutions First are based in Sydney and do Ubuntu support, not sure if they are too much a premium service for what you need
<Phlosten> cossovich: also, the Sydney Linux Users Group has a fair few members and would have some suitable members amongst them
<Phlosten> cossovich: they have a channel on heretoo #slug
<cossovich> Cool, I didn't even think of SLUG!
<Phlosten> cossovich: I am based in Dubbo so no first hand experience with anyone in particular
<cossovich> Phlosten: no probs, thanks for the leads.
<Phlosten> cossovich: nice to hear of another Ubuntu server working hard for someone
<elky> cossovich, last friday of the month, people are welcome to come along and spruik job openings.
<elky> (for the LUG that is)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> blahdeblah: pong
<blahdeblah> head_victim: What do you use for Flickr uploads?  A desktop tool, or their vanilla web site?
<head_victim> Just the website
<head_victim> I only have the free account
<blahdeblah> Do you need a paid account to use other uploaders?
<head_victim> Not sure, just meant I hardly use it much so I haven't had a need for an uploader
 * blahdeblah hates manual web uploads >:o
<head_victim> Ah, well I do about 5 every month or two so it's not a big deal
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-16
<blahdeblah> Anyone using the Huawei E173 USB mobile broadband modem with Optus?  It doesn't show up as supported on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WirelessBroadbandInformation but given the number of other Huawei modems on there, i'd probably be willing to risk it.  Any thoughts?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i would give it a shot, i wouldnt be surprised if it needed some extra config though, looking at the other models and the config they need
<head_victim> blahdeblah: buy me one and I'll test it for you ;)
<timgws_> head_victim: I will give you one if you want it :P
<head_victim> My wireless consists of a home network gateway, which can be cumbersome at times
<head_victim> But handy when holidaying with the wife.
<timgws> my flatmate is all over me not getting ADSL for some reason
<timgws> :P
<head_victim> I have cable and I'm quite happy with it :)
<head_victim> The wireless is my backup wan port and my holiday trip tagalong
<blahdeblah> timgws: Are you seriously saying that you have an E173 that you're not using?
<timgws> blahdeblah: well, you see, it did go through the washing machine, and it just does not appear to work like it used to
<timgws> though, it could just be my reception
<timgws> but yes. I now have four other 3g USB/WiFi devices
<timgws> :P
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-17
<dwarfstar> wow so many people
<dwarfstar> I am embarrassed as a total newbie but need help
<dwarfstar> have questions about installation of unbuntu
<dwarfstar> very very newbie questions
<dwarfstar> computer illiterate
<dwarfstar> does anyone have the patience? 
<dwarfstar> 10
<dwarfstar> 9
<dwarfstar> 8
<dwarfstar> 7
<dwarfstar> 6
<dwarfstar> 5
<dwarfstar> 4
<dwarfstar> 3
<dwarfstar> 2
<dwarfstar> 1
<dwarfstar> 0
<dwarfstar> (sad now)
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-18
<timgws> blahdeblah: did you want the e193?
<timgws> *Optus USB stick
<blahdeblah> timgws: got one already - it arrived this morning. :-)
<timgws> ahk :P
<blahdeblah> But happy to have another one to play with if you don't want yours... ;-)
<blahdeblah> Wow.  That was depressing.  I just dropped in a team business card and CD to my local library.  Won't take any outside volunteers for their IT Expo, won't take any outside presenters, won't even take free stuff to give away. :-(
<head_victim> blahdeblah: oh wow :/
<head_victim> I saw on the humbug list they are going to be giving away stuff at the uni O week course for IT students, was going to offer them some CDs, good idea?
<blahdeblah> Yeah
<head_victim> I was thinking of just replying on list saying I have 150 CDs left if you can use them I'll drop them off
<head_victim> It's monday to wedensday next week and I just don't have the time to donate at that point myself
<blahdeblah> yeah
<blahdeblah> Which HUMBUG list are you on?
<head_victim> The general one I believe
<head_victim> I also crashed their irc channel on the oftc network jus tto lurk for a while
<d1b> timgws: you know i didn't get your message :P
<d1b> bwright: derp
<bwright> d1b: What?
<bwright> d1b: Don't ping me.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ping
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just seeing if you needed more CDs now that the library won't take them (I'm heading to humbug this afternoon/evening to drop off the rest of the spares) and don't want to give them all away if you were still chasing some.
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-19
<Zanthus> hey, anyone had much experience with that Apple 'magic' trackpad in ubuntu?
<ikt> :3
<ikt> dns53, how did you connect using ipv6?
<dns53> a tunnel broker
<ikt> ah
<dns53> i'll probably get a new modem and have proper ip6 but i have not gotten around to it
<ikt> yeah we're hoping to get a new one soon as well
<Zanthus> anyone know how to set a different wallpaper on each monitor in gnome?
<dns53> i think it is possible but i am not sure how, to google!
<iflema> Zanthus: gconf editor, somewhere and it disables something else.... icons on desktop i think... i cant remember.... kde out'da box, lxde out da box, gdm   pffffff
 * iflema not lxde the other one, the half'a kde =)
<brez> dsa
 * iflema gimp, mplayer/mencoder, TeamSpeak3, UrT, KDE4.6 :P 
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-20
<head_victim> blahdeblah & other Brisbanites : just thought I'd let you know I went into to humbug yesterday afternoon for the first time ever. I wasn't there long really only went to drop off the CDs for use in O week this week at the uni. I have given them a bit of an intro to what we are and what we do and they were even willing to put the team business cards into the CD sleeves. They are interested in collaboration with other Unix/Linux grou
<head_victim> ps in the area as well so I was thinking we should organise a Ubuntu-AU envoy there one meeting and give a short presentation on who we are and what we do and how best to work together.
<Phlosten> an envoy? sounds all UN like
<head_victim> Phlosten: Heh well before I went there last night their previous efforts were directed towards a previous team member who didn't really offer much assistance.
<gggs> my fat32 partition seems to change its name every time I reboot, breaking my symlinks, any way to stop it?
<dns53> you mounting it by uuid or device name?
<gggs> gnome (auto); I just select `85GB filesystem' and it mounts
<gggs> should I add it to /etc/fstab ?
<dns53> probably, use blkid to find a uuid and use that to mount your partition
<gggs> if it's already mounted, can I take the mount config & give it a permanent descriptor?
<dns53> well you just add another entry to your /ect/fstab,       UUID=b8c1b682-1acf-4403-be2b-de549ea14f03 /mountpoint vfat defaults 0 0    and that should automatically mount it on boot
<gggs> oh thanks, I'm reading through the fstab manpage now
<gggs> must've been an issue with a changing label & therefore different mountpoints
<dns53> well you could use LABEL=xxxx instead but uuid works better as it is more likely to be unique
<gggs> would the UUID change if I resized the partition?
<dns53> it would
<gggs> ah, then that'd be why
<gggs> nice, mounted to the right place! one last question on fstab, my mount options are "rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush", do I need the uhelper/flush/* options
<gggs> seems rather complex for an old & simple fs like FAT
<dns53> well you are setting the user id and file permissions, you might not need the flush options
<gggs> mount manpage says flush `will try to flush the disk more early than normal' (?), nothing in there about nodev, uhelper, or shortname
<dns53> shortname is a vfat option, originally you could only have 8 + 3 character file names so they added 255 character file names to windows 95, probably not needed as an option as it should be the default
<dns53> flush suggests not to buffer things into memory, probably safer but if you shut down things normally it does not matter
<gggs> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-13
<d1b>  /win36
<head_victim> More like a /fail36 ;)
<blahdeblah> d1b: Is that a version of Windows which has an extra 4 bits of address space? :-P
<head_victim> Anyone else playing with 12.04 having msn issues with empathy?
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-15
<schnoomac> Howdy all :)
<schnoomac> Anyone know of a pretty decent (cheap) laptop in Australia which runs ubuntu well. I used to use Asus but its been a few years.
<standleydj> hi all
<elky> schnoomac, pioneercomputers.com.au have laptops and will put ubuntu on most of them. they probably use an older version though. They can be cheap and you can build to your own price or spec level, but their customer service isn't great. they're fairly open about the components though.
<schnoomac> I do not mind if it comes preinstalled with ubuntu i can do that myself :) I just want to know if everything is supported (generally is these days though)
<elky> well one would assume they would tend to lean towards ubuntu components if they're going to offer to install ubuntu on them
<elky> er ubuntu-compatible components
<schnoomac> Also how much ram will ubuntu/laptop support. Will it support more than 8gb these days ?
<elky> depends if it's 64bit or not. you can still get non-64 bit processors.
<schnoomac> Ahhh ok.
<elky> and then it's up to the motherboard for what _it_ can support
<sagaci> jaddi27: have you used gettext with python?
<jaddi27> I can't say that I have, but could look into it
<sagaci> it's for translations
<jaddi27> Looks interesting. I assume it is widely used in the programs we have been translating
<sagaci> yep, afaik it's the only kind that LP understands
<jaddi27> Ok. Are you thinking of writing a program that needs to be translated?
<sagaci> i've taken over https://launchpad.net/guitarexerciser, which is a cli program which basically just outputs text and uses basic python syntax but I'd like to learn how to use gettext as I'm building it
<sagaci> and eventually create a GUI, upload to debian and voila
<sagaci> 2013-14 for the latter
<jaddi27> sounds like an interesting project
<jaddi27> I think it looks like it should be easy to implement, but would have to read a bit more
<sagaci> because I initially wanted to help with chromium translations but it uses grit as a native format and the old maintainer had to convert it to gettext... so I figure I should learn gettext first since that's what LP uses
<sagaci> I was hoping for an automated script you run over the directory but it doesn't seem like that's the case
<jaddi27> I don't know of all the differences in Python 3 though - I know it is different to 2.6,2.7,etc, but am not sure on the major differences
<jaddi27> Ok. I am not sure if you can do that or not, but could look further
<jaddi27> I am not sure, but you might be able to scan all of the code using pygettext.py - have a look at http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<sagaci> yep, I'll have to muck around with it
<sagaci> jaddi27: #python is schweet
<jaddi27> I haven't looked there before at all
<nicksydney> hello all
<jaddi27> I have just been learning python with what I do at work (and a bit from uni)
<jaddi27> hi nicksydney
<sagaci> hi nicksydney 
<nicksydney> glad to found aussie based Ubuntu groups :)
<nicksydney> when will be the next meetup ?
<jaddi27> There is an online meeting here on March 11
<jaddi27> starting a 8pm AEST (Brisbane time)
<sagaci> if you're in Sydney, it should be around April for the Precise release party
<nicksydney> sagaci: yeah i'm in Sydney.. are there any website that list this info ?
<nicksydney> so i can bookmark it :)
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<jaddi27> That has an events list that is kept up to date
<jaddi27> A word of warning though - if you subscribe to the ical feed from there, you might find the times end up being a bit out. It is a known issue that is proving difficult to fix
<nicksydney> jaddi27: thanks will book mark it
<nicksydney> interested to learn more about the kernel and also want to learn contributing to it
<nicksydney> what time normally this channel is full with conversation ? :) i presume most of them are sleeping already now :)
<jaddi27> Some nights this can be busy, other times it can be very quiet. Just depends on who is around at the time, really
<sagaci> we also have an #ubuntu-au-chat which is not logged so chat can be in either one
<jaddi27> I am not the best person to ask about kernel coding, but I am sure there would be someone on the team who knows about it
<jaddi27> I suggest sending an email to the Ubuntu-AU mailing list could help to find other people who know about the kernel
<nicksydney> jaddi27: no worries....i'm just starting too so will be doing lots of asking questions and listening :)
<nicksydney> jaddi27: good idea ... will subscribe to it
<nicksydney> so are you guys doing any ubuntu work ?
<sagaci> I've done some translation, documentation and helped out the -au team for a bit over a year
<sagaci> now I'm learning to program
<sagaci> jaddi27: thanks, and voila -- https://translations.launchpad.net/guitarexerciser/0.1
<jaddi27> sagaci, Good work. You will find that en-AU is now complete :)
<sagaci> heh, I just did those dozen as a test run, so now I can do the rest
<jaddi27> Well, I guess I can keep an eye out to finish them off once you have done all of the strings
<jaddi27> I'll be off now - see you all later
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-17
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm tempted to set the IRC Channel venue on loco.u.c to UTC+10 because it's been reported that might overcome the ical issues
<head_victim> Thoughts?
<sagaci> sounds like a good idea
<head_victim> I don't know if it will bugger with other things or not and you seem to be the most used to what does what on loco.u.c with timezones. I complete fail at TZ data and icals
<sagaci> I'm sure most people are savvy enough to convert to other Aust timezones
<sagaci> I don't think so, just point people to use the team default from now on, unless it's a local event
<sagaci> :/
<head_victim> We'll give it a shot. My ical feed is so buggered it can't make it worse. Others have made the same complaint.
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Australia/380/detail/
<head_victim> I added a note to state that it was UTC+10
<sagaci> 2 weeks until the global jam
<head_victim> sagaci: you look like you'll ahve your hands full this one, nice work with that btw
<sagaci> crept up so quick
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-18
<head_victim> sagaci: you use wireless broadband, can you confirm bug 880084 or does it work ok for you? I remember Chris having issues with it a while ago and I don't have anything to test it with.
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 880084 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile Broadband must be enabled after every power on, suspend, hibernate, or signal loss" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880084
<sagaci> Yeah, I'll try tomorrow, just using my 4G device which, for me, only runs on Windows 7 for now -- will try the internode device tomorrow
<head_victim> Ah ok
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-19
<jaddi27> hi sagaci
<sagaci> hi jaddi27 
<jaddi27> I saw you finished off the compiz strings
<jaddi27> I was wondering whether 'bunding' should actually be 'binding', as I have never heard of the word bunding before
<sagaci> well I guess its an upstream issue if that's the case
<jaddi27> Yeah, it would be. I am not really sure, but just don't think bunding looks like the right word
<jaddi27> Ah, just found something on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/694169
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 694169 in Compiz "word misspelled - bunding " [Undecided,New]
<jaddi27> And this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/757945
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 757945 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Some small translation errors: 'A edge binding …', 'A edge bunding …', 'A button bunding …'" [Low,Triaged]
<jaddi27> The second one says that a fix has been released upstream (on 20 Jan 2012), and will be sent to Ubuntu soon
<jaddi27> so I guess that answers my question
<sagaci> yeah, the strings should be replaced whenever it hits the real updates
<jaddi27> so when that happens, will the strings be marked as untranslated, or will it be in the changes column?
<sagaci> it will appear as an untranslated string with the wrong version as a suggestion
<jaddi27> Ok. I will keep an eye out for it (but will be probably beaten to it by you!)
<sagaci> doubt it, I don't check it every day these days, usually just get for the updated language packs
<jaddi27> Right. I have been trying to keep it down as much as I can - just leave things I am unsure of like Compiz and Nautilus
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-11
<bradm> head_victim: you about, by any chance?
<head_victim> bradm: got the email. cheers for that
<head_victim> Possibly a hangover from the wiki upgrade?
<bradm> head_victim: maybe, it all seems to be using your email address
<head_victim> bradm: They weren't listed in my account so no idea where they were hiding, seems I'm not alone though if the bug already existed.
<bradm> head_victim: moin has its .. oddities at times.
<head_victim> It was just annoying getting heaps of emails, I was glad to finally get time to sit down and work out what I could do about it
<head_victim> bradm: only at times?
<bradm> head_victim: that was being polite.
<bradm> head_victim: to be fair, its usually pretty good, it can just do some odd things at scale
<head_victim> I can't imagine the user base and page count for that one
<head_victim> Would be kind of huge.
<bradm> lets say we hit the ext3 subdir limit at one point.
<head_victim> Sounds like a trigger for an autocull of any page that hasn't been hit in 12 months
<bradm> even things like that have issues at scale - imagine the storage for 12 months of apache logs
<head_victim> No thanks, I'll leave that to the experts.
<head_victim> Well I gotta run to uni, it's always fun working full time and studying. 
<bradm> I bet, have fun!
<head_victim> "Managing technological innovation", it sounds way more exciting than it is ;)
<bradm> head_victim: let me know if you have any more troubles with the wiki
<head_victim> bradm: will do, responded to the email so the paper trail exists
<head_victim> Lucky you, you always seem to end up with my RTs ;)
<head_victim> bradm: I just received another email, I've replied to the RT with the details, sorry for the hassle. No great screaming rush on the issue, just wanted to let you konw that I'd responded again.
<bradm> head_victim: no worries, we'll chase it down
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-12
<head_victim> bradm: cheers mate, let me know if you need more examples.
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-10
<zack_> hello
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-12
 * artienne looks around
<artienne> ehm.. if anyone's around i'd like to ask a question
<artienne> well.. i'd like to ask a question anyway, but it'd be nicer if someone saw it and was able to respond..
<artienne> i guess it's good to see that irc hasn't really changed in the last fifteen years
<Noskcaj> artienne, try #ubuntu
<Noskcaj> !support
<lubotu2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<artienne> right
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-14
<jfer> Hi. I was looking at purchasing a new laptop. Does anyone have any suggestions on laptops with good Ubuntu compatibly available in Australia?
 * blahdeblah always buys Lenovo ThinkPad
<blahdeblah> X series
<blahdeblah> I have an X230 at the moment
<blahdeblah> Everything works basically out of the box on any modern distro
<blahdeblah> I've always found that Intel GPU, NICs, & wifi cards are very well supported, but I've heard that AMD/ATI have made good strides recently.
<jfer> I was thinking of getting the Inspiron 17 7000
<jfer> or the Dell Inspiron Oak 15 Main HS 5537 to be precise.
<blahdeblah> I had a Dell Latitude D830 before my ThinkPads - it worked out of the box as well
<blahdeblah> Not sure about the Inspirons
<blahdeblah> If it's Intel & it isn't too new, I'd bet on it working pretty well
<blahdeblah> Not sure about the NVIDIA/ATI GPUs, though
<jfer> Hmm. It would seem that there are potential issues with the Hybrid graphics
<blahdeblah> jfer: My wife has an HP Envy 14 with hybrid graphics and it sucked so badly on Linux that she gave up and went back to Windows
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-09
<blahdeblah_> \o lpotter - hope things are going well with you.  What's your new gig?
<badbugz> who lpotter 
<badbugz> oops :)
<badbugz> \o blahdeblah_ 
<blahdeblah_> \o badbugz 
<badbugz> blahdeblah_: i think i know potter.
<badbugz> as well.
<badbugz> blahdeblah_: he's from sydney isn't he?
<blahdeblah_> I'll let lpotter answer that for himself. ;-)  He was in Brisbane last I knew.
<badbugz> blahdeblah_: ahh ok :)
<badbugz> unless i am gravely mistaken he does sysadmin for some cloud provider
<badbugz> blahdeblah_: any how. good day to you.
<badbugz> :)
<blahdeblah_> :-)
<lpotter> blahdeblah_: going ok. thanks. back to the old gig :) jolla made an offer I couldn't refuse
<blahdeblah_> sweet
<lpotter> near brissie, ya
<blahdeblah_> It's nice to be wanted. :-)
<lpotter> badbugz: my head is in the clouds. Does that count?
<lpotter> blahdeblah_: funding is also nice :)
<blahdeblah_> :-)
<blahdeblah_> badbugz: And just remember, there is no cloud: http://blogs.fsfe.org/mk/files/2014/11/there-is-no-cloud-pack.jpg :-)
<badbugz> blahdeblah_: only if you jest sire! :P
<badbugz> lpotter: haha
<badbugz> g'day
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-11
<Slavic> hello everyone
<Slavic> is this room alive?
<jea> yes
<Slavic> do you guys still do offline meetings?
<Slavic> jea, 
<jea> we do sometimes
<jea> we haven't for a while, but we should hopefully do it more this year
<Slavic> ic
<jea> have you been to our meetups before?
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-12
<Slavic> jea, never
<Slavic> what do you discuss there?
<jea> depends on the meeting
<jea> there have been a few release parties
<jea> and one or two events to promote ubuntu, like an installfest
<Slavic> jea, where does it usually take place? Universities?
<jea> universities, libraries, pubs/cafes
<jea> depending on what it is
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-13
<mtreanor> hi all
